# OGF Hawgfest names



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

And Smack Talk! I know some of the names in the Fest and their OGF username but not many. Let's start a list so we can put names to people we know. Team 6 Rex Stephens(rattletraprex) Jeff Reiger (WaveWarrior) See you all there.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Team #10 Got One (Steve Puruczky)


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Team Bato # 78 Krustydawg - Matt Adams
True2Plue - Tony Plue
Chucky "D" - Chuck Disanto


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> I know some of the names in the Fest and their OGF username but not many. Let's start a list so we can put names to people we know. Team 6 Rex Stephens(rattletraprex) Jeff Reiger (WaveWarrior) See you all there.


this is so whe no who we beat!!!!!  :B


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Boat #4. Me and Brother B.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Boat #4. Me and Brother B.





Lundy said:


> VERMILION HAWG FEST FAQS
> 
> 
> *Will Hetfieldinn finish in the money again this year?*
> ...


Interesting quote


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just checking to see how many read all the way to the bottom


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Boat #37...Team "BEG BORROW-N-REEL"...! It'll be me and the usual suspects.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Team 25-George Uhl- Playin Hooky or the Ezbite smashers- whatever is easier. Im alone so far, but have a few people lined up for some open seats........


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BigV said:


> Interesting quote



Take note of the word "again", meaning I've been there before.

See you in the winner's circle. Make sure I'm centered in the picture when you snap it.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Take note of the word "again", meaning I've been there before.
> 
> See you in the winner's circle. Make sure I'm centered in the picture when you snap it.



Ill be sure to bring my extra wide angle lens so I get your entire large swollen head in the picture


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> I&#8217;ll be sure to bring my extra wide angle lens so I get your entire large swollen head in the picture&#8230;


 hehehe 

were in boat #11


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Capt.Muskey and Mrs.Muskey = John and Angie.
No Team # - Just volunteers, We'll be checking boats on the way out and weighing your fish upon return.
Wishing all you guys the best of luck!!!
also covering all side bets


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

It's volunteers like you that make it happen better,Thanks John and Angie and all the others! Bet I have a good time and thats a lock!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Our team is Myself, Capt. Morgan/westwind, and tubuzz. Hopefully Het will get his picture taken BEFORE mine this year since they start at the bottom money winner and work up toward number 1.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Team #34

Commodore 64 - Dan Schweitzer
Rugged Seahorse - Tom Butler
Blue Max - Gene IDon'tKnowHisLastName


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

# 38 - Team Harle
Harle96
Spoon Junky
Spinnerbait
Neptunes Sun

Look out I'm Pre-fishing
July 4, 5 and 6th
July 12, 13
July 19, and 20
July 26 and 27
August 4th and 5th
August 11 and 12
August 18 and 19th
August 23 and 24
August 30 and 31
September 6th and 7th
September 12th and 13th
and September....18th an 19th.....................


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Boat # 81 Team Kielbasa has added 2 more life members!


i ,Frank Zubel Cpt.
Second mate .. Lil *Joey Michnicki... *(Kgones Older Brother!)
and my kicker..... Sweetness AKA *Steph Sinclair*(she knows how to fish)...

this should be fun!!!!!

Frank


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Playbuoy - Ron Kemmerling
G3Angler - Doug "Sheephead" Kirby
Unknown Co-conspirator - Scott Wagner

Prefishing as much as we can so we can improve our finish this year! We were one of the boats drawn for the "random" payout so we did get our entry fee plus $20.00 back! If you can't be good....be lucky!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Team 85 will be.

Tubuzz-Jeff Hewitt.
Captain Kevin-Kevin Moses.
Westwind-Morgan Kiser.
Captain Troy Swanger.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Fish on are you going to be able to fish 4 out of that bass boat???


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Team # 83 Steve Hammons- eyecrazy 
Becky Hammons 
Andy Hammons
If the weather gets bad,teammates may change-LOL


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Team #34
> 
> Commodore 64 - Dan Schweitzer
> Rugged Seahorse - Tom Butler
> Blue Max - Idon'tknow his lastname


Blue Max - Gene Vondrak


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Fish on are you going to be able to fish 4 out of that bass boat???


Just caught this one today.... it almost snuck past me....

Jeff ,Jeff ,Jeff a what kind of boat am i running LOL,,,

and no, there will be only three of us on board.....

LOL


frank


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> And Smack Talk! I know some of the names in the Fest and their OGF username but not many. Let's start a list so we can put names to people we know. Team 6 Rex Stephens(rattletraprex) Jeff Reiger (WaveWarrior) See you all there.


We've added a thrid to our crew cheesedog. Welcome aboard Tracy. Have to get you up there again soon so you can learn our program a little better. Trust me he earned that name! When we win he can buy lots of cheese.


----------

